# Culinary Apprenticeship



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I read that my local chapter of the ACF sponsors an apprenticeship. I've tried contacting the president and getting info from the ACF website. No luck. Can anyone give me some info on the ACF apprenticeship? Thanks.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Checkout these links:

ACF Apprenticeship Guidline and ACF Apprenticeship Programs

This link explains the program and the procedures involved.

Apprenticeship Fundamentals


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have checked those out before. What I am looking for specifically is information on the apprenticeship (if there is any) in my local chapter.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I would suggest sitting in at one of the scheduled monthly meetings.

Here is the link for the specific chapter:
http://www.acfchefs.org/drctappr.html#NV

Contact the Chapter Director and find out the time and date of the meeting. They should be able to give you some inside info at the meeting, plus you can converse with other Chefs and Cooks that are members and can give you simular advice and info on the local apprenticeship program. Other than that you could also check with one of the instuctors at a local culinary program and get some info there too.
Good Luck in your findings!


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I am also looking into the ACF apprenticeship. I suggest you call the director of your local program to arrainge a time to talk about the apprenticehip, view the facilities, and discuss work options.

I don't have the information on hand right now, but, if memory serves me right (hah), an apprentice has to attend class usually one day a week as well as work a forty hour week (you get paid!). This goes on for three years and doesn't officially end until the apprentice completes the coursework and, I believe, 6000 hours of work (it could be 3000. I don't recall).

Again, I strongly encourage you to at least call the director of your area's program.

Terrarich


----------

